# Using PDAs as training/Dojo tool



## thesensei (Oct 26, 2005)

Hello all; I'm just curious how many of you have PDAs (Palm or PPC - this isn't a debate thread!), and use them in your training/Dojo management.

I currently have a Dell Axim (recently upgraded from Palm's T3), and use it quite a bit.  I have virtually all my class notes on it, except for some of my early notes that I haven't put into the computer yet.  I also copy articles, ebooks, katas, etc. to the device.  I also have video clips of different techniques/forms.  It's great to carry around about a 2 foot stack (if I were to print it and lug it with me) of MA material and notes in a compact package!  

I also use it to manage my students and lesson plans.  Currently, I just use PhatNotes and Excel for that.  I don't have a commercial dojo, so I don't have a lot of financial things to manage on the MA side of things.

So, anyone else care to share?


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Oct 26, 2005)

Never heard of using them as a dojo tool but hey if your sweeties into it...hmm *thinks*
Sorry, it was right there.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 26, 2005)

Never seen t his happen, but I know people who do similar things in college classrooms. I take my PDA to class every time I lecture.


----------



## OUMoose (Oct 27, 2005)

I'd just be worried about it getting broken.


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 27, 2005)

I have a Palm Treo 650 smart phone with a 512MB SD Card. I use it for pretty much everything. I keep my workout logs on it when I go the gym (excel spreadsheet), any and all notes, shopping lists, to-do lists, videos that may want to show people in the dojo, pdfs and e-books to read, appointments, reminders, my daily wake-up alarm, it has internet access, so I can check my emails, go on the web, check movie times, all kinds of stuff. I can take pictures and video in class if I want. I can even play games when I am waiting for a meeting or just idle with nothing to do. It is also my MP3 player for when I am on the treadmill at the gym or on the road to work. I pretty much live by my Treo. Plus it is my cell phone to boot.

There are so many applications available for the PalmOS that you can find one that fits your needs.

I like to be connected to the world no matter where I am.

BTW, the picture on my post was taken with my Treo at the office.

To answer your question, yes, I put training videos and documents on there.   I don't take notes in the dojo and I am not the instructor.


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 27, 2005)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> I'd just be worried about it getting broken.



That is always a concern.  But they are not as fragile as you might imagine.  However, you cannot be careless with them.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 27, 2005)

My PocketPC has taken a surprising amount of abuse. I'm impressed by that.


----------

